# 2007 altima radio work



## Aremus (Jul 5, 2007)

Hello! I just bought an 07 3.5SE Altima and I'm wanting to do some work on the radio. I wont be replacing it (for the time being at least) but I need to get to it to work on a few things. Since I'm not replacing it, I need to keep the origional faceplate intact and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions, like where the tabs that hold it on are located so that I could pry them up w/o having to put any undue strain on the plastic. I've looked everywhere for some sort of diagram that shows this (or a topic that already covered it) but no luck, and the plate is a bit different w/ the 07 than w/ xx-06, since its in one piece over both audio and climate controls rather than 2. 

Thanks


----------



## RockfordAltima07 (Jul 25, 2007)

You have to take off the a/c air vents you pry about half way on that piece, under there are 2 screws. Under the a/c controls there is a small plastic trim piece if you take that off there are 2 more screws there. then its all left to some gentle prying. If you change your deck anytime soon autotoys.com has the kit and both the stereo and antenna harness for 83 bucks shipped. good luck. There is a user here on the forums that has the manual for the 07 altima for download. I got it from him and there is all sorts of good info on how to totally break your car apart. good luck...


----------

